# Turkey Super League 19-21 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 15, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
19 Oct 16:00 Elazigspor - Eskisehirspor 3.35 3.35 2.25 +156 Elazigspor - Eskisehirspor 
19 Oct 19:00 Genclerbirligi - Kasimpasa 2.65 3.25 2.80 +137 Genclerbirligi - Kasimpasa 
19 Oct 19:00 Galatasaray Istanbul - Kardemir Karabukspor 1.42 4.40 9.00 +179 Galatasaray Istanbul - Kardemir Karabukspor 
20 Oct 16:00 Gaziantepspor - Kombassan Konyaspor 2.10 3.40 3.70 +133 Gaziantepspor - Kombassan Konyaspor 
20 Oct 16:00 Trabzonspor - Sivasspor 1.90 3.50 4.40 +132 Trabzonspor - Sivasspor 
20 Oct 19:00 Kayseri Erciyesspor - Fenerbahce 5.00 3.70 1.75 +134 Kayseri Erciyesspor - Fenerbahce 
20 Oct 19:00 Antalyaspor - Akhisar Bld Spor 2.20 3.30 3.55 +132 Antalyaspor - Akhisar Bld Spor 
21 Oct 20:00 Besiktas Istanbul - Caykur Rizespor 1.62 3.80 6.20 +173 Besiktas Istanbul - Caykur Rizespor 
21 Oct 20:00 Bursaspor - Kayserispor 1.83 3.50 4.80 +170


----------



## FoxSerkan (Oct 21, 2013)

*Besiktas v Rizespor match preview by FoxSerkan *
Date 2013-10-21 Time (cet) 19:00

It was a very valuable 3 points for Besiktas that they managed to earn from Eskisehirspor on away. With single goal by Omer Sismanoglu they defeated Eskisehirspor 0-1. Most important thing here is that no fans except children and women will be allowed to watch this match. Besides the match will be played in Olympic stadium which will even make things worse as I know this stadium needs thousands of fans to create an atmosphere for to give pressure to the visitors. This will be the last match that head coach Slaven Bilic which he can not stay at the bench as he is suspended. It is true that when he is not controlling his team Besiktas can not take prompt action during the match. During the International break players Sezer and Ibrahim Toraman fought and now they are out of the squad. Important players like midfielder Atiba Hutchinson (8 matches) and defender Sivok (8 matches 1 goal) are doubtful. I must insert an additional information about the Canadian player Atiba Hutchinson of Besiktas. He is injured and doubtful and IMO Besiktas will suffer in his absentee but of course he has chance to play. It is a fact that he contributes a lot to both offensive and defensive organizations of the team. He is the key of Besiktas in central midfield. But again IMO this is not well analyzed by the bookmakers and Besiktas fanatics. If he does not play today there will be serious problem for Besiktas in their midfield.
New promoted Rizespor began the season very good however they lost the last match at home to Antalyaspor who were at a rising form and the score was I guess normal. Midfielder Eren (2 matches 1 goal) is injured. I witnessed that when Rizespor play important matches against Istanbul giants they play a very resisting football with discipline. They have got important offensive players who can hit the nets of any club of Turkey Super League. More over head coach Riza Calimbay is a dangerous man and with his experience Rizespor are not the underdogs for sure.
There are many players returning from their national teams and this may cause a break of concentration at home side. Besiktas will not benefit from the home advantage as the main fans are not allowed to watch the match and the stadium is so big to fill by children and women. Head coach is suspended at home side and if Atiba Hutchinson can not play things will even be worse as he is a hidden hero of Besiktas. Rizespor are fully motivated and have players who can hit the nets of Besiktas. The bookmakers are definitely wrong. Bet on Rizespor.
SoccerBetSite
*Pick:* Rizespor
*Odds: *7.00
*Stake:* 6
*Bookmaker: *Sbobet


----------

